# best uv bulb for iguana



## waza (Jan 25, 2008)

what do you peeps think is the best uv bulb for an iguana a florescent or a mercury vapour bulb cheers for any help


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Mercury bulbs give off heat too, and cant be statted.

Personally I use 2x 10.0 Reptisuns for my Ig.

I have a mercury lamp which is going to be for a basking site just somewhere in the living room


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

: victory: ive tried a few different bulbs and i always go back to the 10% uv...seem to do their job well enough :Na_Na_Na_Na:an for the heat i use a ceramic and or a heat panel/radiator.....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im going to be using "Mega-Rays" for my Female, there suppose to be the best there is...

Those and Powersuns


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Im going to be using "Mega-Rays" for my Female, there suppose to be the best there is...
> 
> Those and Powersuns


Indeed they are, but like I said above, they produce massive amounts of heat and cant be regulated, so be careful


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

with an iguana vivarium...unless its only a nipper, a 100watt mega ray unstatted would likely be fine.

If its big enough to warrant 2xzoo med reptisun 10's [which are the best uv tube] then its prolly big enough to to with a megaray.

for a standard 4x2x2 viv or smaller id go for the reptisun tube for sure.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i use a 125w exo terra mvb bulb as a basking spot in the living room and i was amazed when i first started using them at the change her colour shes brighter and more greeny/blue than greyish than with the tube also she hates a viv so shes alot happier with a basking spot rather than a tank infact i havent been attacked since i threw the tank out lol 


btw u should see the cool thing i got its a 5ft high cat scratching post shaped like a palm tree that she sits on


----------

